# Late arrival refunds?



## jwmfrombos (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi first time rider yesterday on Amtrak

I was on a train that was 90min late.

My local trains offer an on time guarantee

Does Amtrak offer any type of free ride or refund for delayed trains? I don't see anything on there website.


----------



## gswager (Dec 9, 2008)

No. I've never heard of on-time guarantee. I think it may be a guarantee connection. If you miss the guarantee connection (not all routes), Amtrak will either busistuted to other place, another train, or pay for the hotel and meal and book you on the next day train at no additional charges.

Late trains is very routine because Amtrak doesn't own the tracks, except in Northeast corridor and, I think, Michigan. Plus, the tracks are congested with slow speed freights.


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2008)

90 minutes out of how long of a trip?

What was the reason? Was it within Amtrak's control? How did the crew handle passengers?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 9, 2008)

Unlike a few commuter RR's that do offer some form of a guarantee for an on time arrival, Amtrak does not do that.

They actually had tried it once a few years back, but with the dismal OTP created by running on freight RR's tracks, they were paying out a fortune and the program was stopped.

If there is a significant delay and assuming that it's Amtrak's fault or circumstances beyond their control (like a derailment), then sometimes Amtrak will offer some compensation. But I think it unlikely that you'd get anything for a 90 minute delay. Not saying it's not possible, but I sure wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 9, 2008)

Back in the olden days (1970's) Amtrak offered a refund of the Metroliner surcharge if the train arrived more than 15 minutes late. Of course, the Metroliner surcharge was something like $5, so big deal.

I actually cashed in on that once. I was heading to a meeting in DC and my Metroliner from Philadelphia to Washington arrived 30 minutes late. I got my $5 back, but I was late for my meeting. The punch line: my meeting was with Amtrak concerning issues with the Northeast Corridor Improvement Project. They found that amusing as well.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 9, 2008)

At one time in pre-Amtrak days, the late, great "20th Century Limited" (New York Central train from NYC to CHI) offered some kind of refund. The details have escaped me.


----------



## saxman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, getting a refund for 90 minutes late is probably far fetched. Amtrak train can routinely run late, and 90 mins is actually not bad  I'm not saying thats right, but its reality rather. We on this forum try to warn new train riders of the fact that the train might be late, especially if you're riding a long distance train. Now, if the train was rediculously late, you might have a good arguement. I've been on serveral trains that were 6 to 12 hours late, and you better believe I got on the phone to ask for a voucher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

My refunds always arrive on time. :blink:


----------



## Montanan (Dec 9, 2008)

I know that VIA Rail Canada offers offers credit vouchers for extremely late trains, according to published standards. Amtrak doesn't do that, but if a train is many hours late a call to Customer Relations will usually result in a credit voucher of some sort. 90 minutes is really nothing, though.

But keep it in perspective: if you were traveling by air you wouldn't have a chance in the world of getting a credit for a 90-minute late flight, either!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 9, 2008)

Montanan said:


> I know that VIA Rail Canada offers offers credit vouchers for extremely late trains, according to published standards. Amtrak doesn't do that, but if a train is many hours late a call to Customer Relations will usually result in a credit voucher of some sort. 90 minutes is really nothing, though.
> But keep it in perspective: if you were traveling by air you wouldn't have a chance in the world of getting a credit for a 90-minute late flight, either!


And I know of few airlines that will be nice enough to give you money for a cab, a meal, and a hotel for a night and put you on the next flight if you miss a connection because of their own stupidity.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 9, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> ...And I know of few airlines that will be nice enough to give you money for a cab, a meal, and a hotel for a night and put you on the next flight if you miss a connection because of their own stupidity.


If it is their own problem, they will. It is standard policy.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> At one time in pre-Amtrak days, the late, great "20th Century Limited" (New York Central train from NYC to CHI) offered some kind of refund. The details have escaped me.


I remember reading somewhere that it was a dollar a minute. A nice chunk of change if the train was "only" ninety minutes late Bill.


----------



## access bob (Dec 9, 2008)

jwmfrombos said:


> Hi first time rider yesterday on Amtrak
> I was on a train that was 90min late.
> 
> My local trains offer an on time guarantee
> ...


recently was on a 12 hour late Cardinal, in a Bedroom too, wrote long letter to Amtrak CEO, got $150 voucher for future travel.

Bob


----------



## Montanan (Dec 9, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > ...And I know of few airlines that will be nice enough to give you money for a cab, a meal, and a hotel for a night and put you on the next flight if you miss a connection because of their own stupidity.
> ...


The problem is that airlines have a very narrow definition of what makes a situation "their problem." Delays caused by things like weather and airport congestion -- which are probably the majority of issues -- fall outside that definition, which means that you're entirely on your own.


----------



## guest (Dec 20, 2008)

post the letter, we can all try sending him a variation if we're ever in the same situation 



access bob said:


> jwmfrombos said:
> 
> 
> > Hi first time rider yesterday on Amtrak
> ...


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Dec 20, 2008)

Montanan said:


> I know that VIA Rail Canada offers offers credit vouchers for extremely late trains.........


Just an hour late on a VIA Coridor train and it's an automatic 50% credit.......varies with long distance trains. Here's the table:

http://www.viarail.ca/planner/en_plan_aide_reta_pop.html


----------



## RRrich (Dec 20, 2008)

NS VIA FAN said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> > I know that VIA Rail Canada offers offers credit vouchers for extremely late trains.........
> ...



Does VIA own the rails that it uses?


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 20, 2008)

The Spanish AVE high speed service between Seville and Madrid offers full refund if your train is more than 5 minutes late! :blink:


----------



## Montanan (Dec 20, 2008)

RRrich said:


> NS VIA FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Montanan said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 20, 2008)

RRrich said:


> NS VIA FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Montanan said:
> ...


no same as amtrak.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Dec 20, 2008)

Montanan said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Does VIA own the rails that it uses?
> ...


Yes, VIA owns several stretches of track in the Corridor:

Most of the Alexandria Subdivision used by Montreal - Ottawa trains. Speeds on this stretch are in the 95 to 100 mph range.

They also own track between Ottawa and Smith Falls (used by Ottawa - Toronto trains) and between Chatham and Windsor (Toronto - Windsor trains)


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 20, 2008)

I will say that most via trains are on-time.

but as far as the refund goes that's like saying you want a refund on a gift card, not going to happen.

But I rode the swc to WMJ and they kicked me out my roomette into coach called amtrak and the value of 2 first class fares in a roomette was around $800 they gave me $1000 gift card for furture travel. I'm waiting for a big trip to use it they gave it no experation date.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 20, 2008)

Acela150 said:


> But I rode the swc to WMJ and they kicked me out my roomette into coach called amtrak and the value of 2 first class fares in a roomette was around $800 they gave me $1000 gift card for furture travel. I'm waiting for a big trip to use it they gave it no experation date.


Why did they kick you out?


----------



## sky12065 (Dec 21, 2008)

Acela150 said:


> I will say that most via trains are on-time.
> but as far as the refund goes that's like saying you want a refund on a gift card, not going to happen.
> 
> But I rode the swc to WMJ and they kicked me out my roomette into coach called amtrak and the value of 2 first class fares in a roomette was around $800 they gave me $1000 gift card for furture travel. I'm waiting for a big trip to use it they gave it no experation date.


My name is not Thomas, but a gift card? Unless there is a lot more to it than your telling us, I find it hard to believe you got that much consideration and without expiration to boot! :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Dec 21, 2008)

Acela150 said:


> I will say that most via trains are on-time.
> but as far as the refund goes that's like saying you want a refund on a gift card, not going to happen.
> 
> But I rode the swc to WMJ and they kicked me out my roomette into coach called amtrak and the value of 2 first class fares in a roomette was around $800 they gave me $1000 gift card for furture travel. I'm waiting for a big trip to use it they gave it no experation date.


Amtrak doesn't have gift cards. They aren't setup to handle them.

They do have gift certificates, but no cards.


----------

